# 1st scratch built tank (based on ww1 whippet tank)



## Llamafish (Mar 3, 2009)

my first attempt of scratch building, hope you enjoy. Going to be used as a macharius tank with my mates

idea from ww1 whippet tank


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Very cool. +rep.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

For a first scratchbuild that is great. You will need to go mad with the rivets now though. They are the most time consuming part. Rep


----------



## Llamafish (Mar 3, 2009)

was thinking avoiding rivets, but your the second person to suggest it, going to follow this method of rivets http://santacruzwarhammer.blogspot.com/2008/05/how-to-make-rivets-different-way.html


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

you could do that, but a far more time effective way and give you better uniformity is to buy this and cut it up and glue it on your model,each rod is about 10inches long so works out at about 250 rivets (25 per inch average) no bad for 40p

http://www.bitsandkits.co.uk/shop/a....0MM.html?shop_param=cid=313&aid=MR40(90855)&

we do different diameters too so you can have different sized rivets if you wanted!


----------



## Llamafish (Mar 3, 2009)

ah that a better idea again!


----------

